# base de donnée ticket caisse



## tib51 (1 Février 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterai faire une petite base de données de manière à stocker les ticket de caisse des appareils sous garantie, plutôt que de photocopier le ticket de caisse et de stocker tout ça dans un classeur...

L'idée est d'avoir quelque chose qui ressemble à un tableur, ou je peux rentrer le nom de l'objet, la date d'achat, le lieu d'achat et la durée de la garantie et y adjoindre une photo du ticket de caisse. En cas de soucis, une simple recherche dans la base donnée me dit facilement si l'appareil est encore sous garantie, avec possibilité d'imprimer le ticket de caisse.

Je ne sais pas si Numbers peut permettre cela... Je n'ai pas trop envie de me remettre à un truc du genre FileMaker Pro juste pour cela.

Avez vous des idées ?

Je vous remercie d'avance.

Cordialement

Tib51


----------



## Chris K (1 Février 2022)

Sauf erreur de ma part, me semble que Numbers ne permet pas d’ajouter des images dans une cellule.

Sinon je pense à un truc tout bête : l’application Notes d’Apple. Tu te créés un dossier « Tickets de caisse » et pour chaque ticket tu ajoutes une note avec la photo (voir même scanner carrément le ticket en question directement depuis Notes) et les infos. Facile ensuite de faire une recherche, avec iOS 15 tu peux ajouter des tags dans chaque note pour t’y retrouver aussi..


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Février 2022)

C’est ce que je fais, ça est très pratique


----------



## tib51 (2 Février 2022)

Effectivement, mais ça va vite monter à plus d’une centaine de note si je veux essayer de tout mettre... j’aimerai trouver un moyen un peu plus élégant et pratique.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2022)

tib51 a dit:


> Avez vous des idées ?


Regarde du coté des gestionnaires de livres/CD/DVD.
Le principe de ces applications est presque ce que tu souhaites faire : gérer des objets avec des titres, des annotations, des images.
Pour info, j'utilise Bookpedia pour gérer mes livres.


----------



## edenpulse (2 Février 2022)

Tu peux faire ça sous Notion si tu veux, tu te fais un tableau avec des images dans une colonne, tu peux faire des tableaux qui s'actualisent tout seul, genre qui t'indique ce qui n'est plus sous garantie etc..


----------



## ParJupiter (2 Février 2022)

tib51 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trop envie de me remettre à un truc du genre FileMaker Pro juste pour cela.
> 
> Avez vous des idées ?


Je risque de ne pas être objectif , mais FileMaker peut rendre ça très simple…
Je le fais depuis mon iPhone : à chaque achat, une photo du ticket de caisse prise avec FileMaker Go et hop, c'est stocké dans la base de données, consultable depuis mon ordinateur, classifiable, envoyable au service compta, etc.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2022)

ParJupiter a dit:


> mais FileMaker peut rendre ça très simple


Pour gérer ses factures, en tant que particulier, ça coûte très cher !


----------



## gmaa (2 Février 2022)

Je n'utilise pas de base de données...
Je les scanne avec Transfert d'images en jpeg et je les stockent dans un dossier disque en les nommant :
aaaa mm-jj - Nature de dépenses.jpg
J'ai ainsi toutes mes factures depuis 1970… (±3Go) faciles à retrouver.
Simple…


----------



## ParJupiter (22 Février 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour gérer ses factures, en tant que particulier, ça coûte très cher !


Ah oui, pour une utilisation en tant que particulier, c'est sur-dimensionné et trop coûteux, en effet.


----------

